# EEs-Plain crazy!!!



## cluck_and_quack (Mar 21, 2013)

My 8 EE's are still in the brooder in my room. They are roughly 3 weeks old... My husband works nights and actually came home before dinner. My middle daughter was thrilled and insisted she sleep with us. He insisted on shutting the brooder light off... I have been weaning th in the day but not at night. After about an hour I had enough of being squished so I went to my daughters empty bed. 30 mins later I hear a loud ruffle in the room. Not sure if I was dreaming or not I sit up and the give the room a good staring. Right when I am about to lie back down I see a cute little chicken run out from under my youngest daughters bed. I catch her, put her away, and notice another one cuddled up in my clothes ony hope chest!!! Crazy birds!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Oh they can be sneaky when it comes to finding great places to cuddle down and hide.  How cute! New version of "monsters under the bed."


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

lol cute....


----------



## cluck_and_quack (Mar 21, 2013)

These chicks invent new ways if freaking me out on a daily basis!!! I was frozen. Trying to decide if I was dreaming or not! Them out of no where a cutie comes running out from under the baby's bed!!! Yeah... Small stroke!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

How fun to live with free ranging chickens in your house. Too funny!


----------

